# Screw splinters



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi ****,
no solution, but I share your pain. I usually find the splinters all festered up a couple of days later and try to squeeze them out. When that doesn't work I become jack the ripper with my exacto knife. They have to go and I will heal, but not with those little beasts in there.

I'm watching to see if anyone has a solution and i can't work with gloves.

Thanks for the topic,
Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> Hi ****,
> no solution, but I share your pain. I usually find the splinters all festered up a couple of days later and try to squeeze them out. When that doesn't work I become jack the ripper with my exacto knife. They have to go and I will heal, but not with those little beasts in there.
> 
> I'm watching to see if anyone has a solution and i can't work with gloves.
> ...


I thought the same about gloves and then I tried Atlas Mechanic's gloves. After working with them awhile I now feel not dressed for work without them. 

There were 2 things I couldn't accomplish with them on but I solved that by snipping about a half inch of the pinky finger off. Now those 2 important things can be done. 1) operate my cell phone and 2) pick my nose.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

big magnifying glass, sharp needle, dig them out


----------



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

Screw splinters are just part of the game....

just like sawdust....


----------

